
Redesigning a model of Tyrannosaurus Rex - Turukawa
http://saurian.maxmediacorp.com/?p=553
======
namekuseijin
a giant turkey, indeed

probably even the motion was likely very similar to that of birds... you know,
those careful steps one after the other of chicken...

